# What can live with a female betta in a 5 gallon tank?



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

It will be heated,filtered and lit. Wanting to do a small community. I've posted about a ten gallon. Still trying to decide which.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

A 5G really isn't big enough for much of a community. A 5G can be divided for 2 bettas or left as one for a betta and a couple of snails or shrimp. Go with the 10G if you want more fish.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You can't put more fish in, but some shrimp or an African Dwarf or two will be okay.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

What about 2 ghosts and 1 ADF??


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok how about 1 female betta,1-2 ghost shrimp and 2-3 ottos?? Please respond.
Thx


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No ottos. They need 10g's. Just stick with shrimp and snails as tankmates.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well i wanted something different. Anything else?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nope, nothing else besides shrimp or snails. There are many varieties of shrimp and snails, I'd look into them.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

oh and I WANTED to do snails but from what I've heard there more trouble than there worth. Unless the filter takes care of their poo??


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

If so I will look into them.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha no the filter doesnt take care of their poo, YOU do.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha thats what I was afraid of


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Can ya have more than one female betta? (in a 10g tank)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

RayneForhest said:


> Can ya have more than one female betta? (in a 10g tank)


Um, you could have made your own thread. However, yes, you can have up to 6 females in a 10g as a sorority. I would do more research on sorority care. You need lots of plants. Loootttttttssssssss. Some sororities don't work out, so be prepared to give each fish their own tank or return them should it not work out.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

So do you know of any "low maintenance" snails??


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Blaze54 said:


> So do you know of any "low maintenance" snails??


I don't think any are low maitenance snails, however shrimp poo way less I hear so they have a lower bioload  They are sensitive I hear, so make sure to keep up with your waterchanges if you get a shrimp or a snail.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Um, you could have made your own thread.


Sorry about that. I thought it was relevant to this thread. My bad


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love to get cherry shrimp!! And what kind of snail would you recommend??


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

So would it be ok to put like 2-3 cherry shrimp and maybe an apple snail?? I'm researching right now and they see like good tank mates.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think that sounds good! Not 100% positive first, hopefully apple snail owners will chime in, they are big snails.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

That sounds good?!?!? Wheehhheeww I have like never heard that on here when asking about what I can put in with my future girl:-D thx


----------

